# October 2015 POTM Winner



## snowbear

Congratulations to our October 2015 POTM winner, @JacaRanda  for "White-faced Ibis!"


----------



## goooner

Congrats, a great capture!


----------



## AKUK

Lovely shot!


----------



## Peeb

winner!


----------



## jcdeboever

Congrats! Fine photo and well deserving.


----------



## ronlane

Congrats @JacaRanda  (@Jacaranda_wifey )


----------



## mmaria

Great photo Jack!


----------



## SquarePeg

Great shot!  Well deserved win.


----------



## JacaRanda

Thank you everyone.  Thank you Kris/Ospreyman/Krsinct/Coastalconn.....for the nomination and everyone that voted.  

Pretty weird feeling.  I like being on the other side (nominating and voting), but really felt embarrassed, shy, nervous, butterflies once the voting thread came up.
I appreciate TPF and all it's members!  Wishing everyone an early Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays, and Happy New Year!!!!!!!

Feeling pretty doggone NEAT.


----------



## waday

Congrats @JacaRanda!


----------



## snowbear

JacaRanda said:


> Thank you everyone.  Thank you Kris/Ospreyman/Krsinct/Coastalconn.....for the nomination and everyone that voted.
> 
> Pretty weird feeling.  I like being on the other side (nominating and voting), but really felt embarrassed, shy, nervous, butterflies once the voting thread came up.
> I appreciate TPF and all it's members!  Wishing everyone an early Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays, and Happy New Year!!!!!!!
> 
> Feeling pretty doggone NEAT.



Well deserved.


----------



## mmaria

JacaRanda said:


> Thank you everyone.  Thank you Kris/Ospreyman/Krsinct/Coastalconn.....for the nomination and everyone that voted.
> 
> Pretty weird feeling.  I like being on the other side (nominating and voting), but really felt embarrassed, shy, nervous, butterflies once the voting thread came up.
> I appreciate TPF and all it's members!  Wishing everyone an early Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays, and Happy New Year!!!!!!!
> 
> Feeling pretty doggone NEAT.


enjoy the feeling while it lasts


----------



## PropilotBW

Congrats!!  Nice picture


----------



## NancyMoranG

Wow, you must have a really good camera 
J/k wonderful image Jaca.


----------



## coastalconn

JacaRanda said:


> Thank you everyone.  Thank you Kris/Ospreyman/Krsinct/Coastalconn.....for the nomination and everyone that voted.
> 
> Pretty weird feeling.  I like being on the other side (nominating and voting), but really felt embarrassed, shy, nervous, butterflies once the voting thread came up.
> I appreciate TPF and all it's members!  Wishing everyone an early Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays, and Happy New Year!!!!!!!
> 
> Feeling pretty doggone NEAT.


Woohoo Congrats!  You had my vote all along.  Better shot than either of mine that were nominated   Great shot!


----------



## jcdeboever

coastalconn said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone.  Thank you Kris/Ospreyman/Krsinct/Coastalconn.....for the nomination and everyone that voted.
> 
> Pretty weird feeling.  I like being on the other side (nominating and voting), but really felt embarrassed, shy, nervous, butterflies once the voting thread came up.
> I appreciate TPF and all it's members!  Wishing everyone an early Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays, and Happy New Year!!!!!!!
> 
> Feeling pretty doggone NEAT.
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo Congrats!  You had my vote all along.  Better shot than either of mine that were nominated   Great shot!
Click to expand...

It was hard choice for me, yours were equally deserving. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## FITBMX

A well deserved win!


----------

